# 4 wheels is 2 too many for me but this could change my mind



## Sprinta (Sep 15, 2010)

car control

Clarkson - don't you just wish you had skill :lol:


----------



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

Mow if he could do that in a VW Campervan or a Ducato based MH.......

that WOULD be impressive! :lol: :lol:  8O :lol: :lol: 

Thanks for sharing that with us,

Dave


----------



## BillCreer (Jan 23, 2010)

Don't know what the fuss is about.

I'm sure I could throw a Chegway round like that.


----------



## Bill_H (Feb 18, 2011)

He scrapes the wall 1:26 in to the clip, and leaves a big black mark on it.


----------



## rayrecrok (Nov 21, 2008)

Hi.
All that blood and thunder stuff is all right, but can he reverse a TOAD?.

Ray.


----------



## TJ101 (Oct 12, 2008)

Its ok, when you have days practise to get it spot on, and then edited the clips together !!

Same he can not do the same on the world rally stages !!! when he can not practice the stages !!


----------

